# UV-festes Beschriftungssystem für Kabel und Leitungen?



## Kabeläffle (5 November 2019)

Hallo,

kennt jemand ein einfaches und günstiges UV-festes Beschriftungssystem für Kabel und Leitungen?

Bisher ist das System von Weidmüller „WKM 8/30“ im Einsatz. Das ist ganz OK und kann mit herkömmlichen Beschriftungsgeräten bestückt werden.
Nur im Außenbereich fallen die Schildchen inzwischen ab, weil das Kunststoff an der Sonne spröde wurde.

Bisher fand ich nur geprägte Metall-Plätchen zum auffädeln. Das finde ich sehr fummelig.
Gibt es wirklich keine Alternative?

Es sollte ein System sein, welches man auf der Leiter bedienen kann…  


Gruß
Kabeläffle


----------



## Ph3niX (5 November 2019)

Ich kenne von WAGO für den Smart Printer bedruckbaren Schrumpfschlauch, dafür wäre dann wohl der Drucker ebenfalls notwendig.


----------



## Kabeläffle (6 November 2019)

Ph3niX schrieb:


> Ich kenne von WAGO für den Smart Printer bedruckbaren Schrumpfschlauch, dafür wäre dann wohl der Drucker ebenfalls notwendig.



 Danke, aber Schrumpfschlauch ist denkbar ungünstig für die nachträgliche Beschriftung.
  Es muss schon was sein, was per Kabelbinder angebracht werden kann.

  Wahrscheinlich bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig, als Gravieren oder Lasern.
  Wenn es nicht so viel ist, kann ich das ja extern machen lassen.
  Das blöde ist nur, das ist sehr unflexibel. 
  Wenn was vergessen wird, ist der Aufwand recht hoch… :sad:


----------



## electronics1 (6 November 2019)

Hallo Kabeläffle,
wir verwenden für Kabelmarker den Thermomark Roll Drucker von Phönix, und als Beschriftungsmaterial z.B. die Etiketten WML 14 (Bestellnummer 0817536).
Etiketten sind abriebfest und UV-beständig:
Witterungsbeständigkeit Prüfspezifikation   in Anlehnung an DIN EN ISO 4892-2:2013-06.

LG,
electronics


----------



## Chräshe (6 November 2019)

Bestimmt ist gravieren das sicherste.

  Alternativ gäbe es noch folgende Billig-Lösung:
https://www.conrad.de/de/p/532072-l...flaeche-20-x-13-mm-schwarz-100-st-532072.html
https://www.conrad.de/de/p/edding-l...r-4-780049-weiss-0-8-mm-1-st-pack-528978.html

  Ob das wirklich taugt, kann ich nicht garantieren. Da hilft nur ausprobieren.
  Wenn die Beschriftungen in 10 Jahren noch vorhanden sind, war es nicht ganz schlecht…


----------



## Kabeläffle (7 November 2019)

Die Billig-Lösung gefällt mir. Ergänzt um einen dicken schwarzen Edding, als Tipp-Ex-Ersatz, scheint das ein gangbarer Weg zu sein. 
  Einzig die Haltbarkeit macht mir Sorgen. Wenn ich erst in 10 Jahren merke, dass es doch abfällt oder verblasst, wäre das sehr ärgerlich.


----------



## electronics1 (7 November 2019)

Wie wärs als Billiglösung UND wischfest:
Nimm die Etikettenrollen von Phönix und beschrifte sie handschriftlich mit UV-beständigem Fineliner. Der Klebstreifen wird ja danach über das Beschriftungsfeld drübergewickelt = abriebfest.


----------



## Kabeläffle (8 November 2019)

Lichtecht und wischfest war die bisherige Lösung schon. Nur der Schildträger ist zerbröselt…



  Ob die Folie dauerhaft UV-Beständig ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## pit_p58 (8 November 2019)

mein gunstige Forschlag ist Selbstklebeneticket gedeckt mit  transparent Schrumpfschlauch 

MfG it


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 November 2019)

> transparent Schrumpfschlauch


Wie bringt man einen Schrumpfschlauch auf ein bereits verlegtes Kabel?




Kabeläffle schrieb:


> Danke, aber Schrumpfschlauch ist denkbar ungünstig für die nachträgliche Beschriftung.
> .....


----------



## Kabeläffle (8 November 2019)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wie bringt man einen Schrumpfschlauch auf ein bereits verlegtes Kabel?


Hab da eine Anleitung gefunden, mit der es möglich wäre:


----------



## pit_p58 (9 November 2019)

1m shrink tube transparent Ф 25 kostet ca. 1euro


----------



## Heinileini (9 November 2019)

pit_p58 schrieb:


> 1m shrink tube transparent Ф 25 kostet ca. 1euro


Aber 1m shrink tube transparent Ø 25 mit ReissVerschluss ist sicherlich teurer?


----------



## stefu87 (10 November 2019)

Also ich verwende für den Aussenbereich sowie im Chemie Bereich die Kabelmarkierer von Phönix Contact. Beschriftung mach ich mit einem P-Touch.
Habe solche Schilder schon seit mehr als 10 Jahren dem Wetter ausgesetzt und sind immernoch einwandfrei.
https://www.phoenixcontact.com/online/portal/de?uri=pxc-oc-itemdetail:id=1014107&library=dede&tab=1


----------



## Basco (20 November 2019)

Wir haben dafür den Weidmüller PrintJet Advanced im Einsatz. Mit dem können sogar Edelstahl-Kabelmarkierer bedruckt werden. Es handelt sich um einen Tintenstrahldrucker mit thermischer Fixiereinheit. Aber der ganze Spass ist nicht günstig.


----------



## Kabeläffle (20 November 2019)

stefu87 schrieb:


> https://www.phoenixcontact.com/online/portal/de?uri=pxc-oc-itemdetail:id=1014107&library=dede&tab=1


Wenn das eine UV-feste Variante ist, dann ist das Ziel erreicht!


----------



## Kabeläffle (20 November 2019)

Basco schrieb:


> Wir haben dafür den Weidmüller PrintJet Advanced im Einsatz. Mit dem können sogar Edelstahl-Kabelmarkierer bedruckt werden. Es handelt sich um einen Tintenstrahldrucker mit thermischer Fixiereinheit. Aber der ganze Spass ist nicht günstig.



 Nett gemeint, aber mit dem Drucker steigst du eher nicht auf eine Leiter…


----------

